# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  How setup pleco tank for breeding?

## ikan

I am setting up a pleco tank 3'x20"x2. I have 4 peppermints catfish and I think they are mature enough to breed. The tank also will house 5 peruvian angelfish and cories. Also have bogwood etc.
What will be the best way to setup the tank to encourage breeding.
I use trickle filter for the tank with eheim 1025 pump (I think 1250 ltrs/hour)
Can anybody help. Akoh can you help.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 9/6/2002 11:23:33 AM 
> 
> I am setting up a pleco tank 3'x20&amp;amp;quot;x2. I have 4 peppermints catfish and I think they are mature enough to breed. The tank also will house 5 peruvian angelfish and cories. Also have bogwood etc.
> 
> What will be the best way to setup the tank to encourage breeding.
> 
> I use trickle filter for the tank with eheim 1025 pump (I think 1250 ltrs/hour)
> 
> ...


Sure ikan ! no prob. !. First - you need to use 3&amp;quot; dia. x 6&amp;quot; length PVC tubing or bamboo for them to lay their eggs. Second - if it is for breeding pleco only, I reckon you should remove all the angelfishes and cories. Third - Powerhead is required to generate &amp;quot; water flow &amp;quot;. Fourth - maintian the temp. at 28 to 29 degree C. Fifth - you probably need more than 4 pcs ! think the pleco breeding ratio is 1 to 4 or 5 ( ie 1 female to 4 or 5 male !) [ :Grin: ]. and sixth - a bit of luck ! [ :Grin: ] , Have fun ! cheer !

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## ikan

Thanks Akoh.
Do you need the pvc to be that big (3&amp;quot; diameter)?
And how much water movement do you need?
I only have 4 peppermints and to buy them this size will cost over $100 each and very difficult to find. I have 2 males and 2 females so I'll just have to try my luck.
How about the light, does it have to be low?

By the way how's your Zebra plecos?

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 9/6/2002 4:45:13 PM 
> 
> think the pleco breeding ratio is 1 to 4 or 5 ( ie 1 female to 4 or 5 male !) []. and sixth - a bit of luck ! [] , Have fun ! cheer !
> 
> Safe Diving !
> akoh 
> ----------------


Allen, I though it is 3 female vs 1 male???? No wonder my male sometime look so tire  :Razz:

----------


## akoh

Ikan, with an O/Dia of 3&amp;quot; and thickness of 1/4 &amp;quot;. I/Dia 21/2&amp;quot; just nice lah !.I'm currently using this size for my Zebra Pleco breeding tank. As for powerhead 500l to 750l /hr should be okay. 
The chances for breeding success is better if u have more pcs ! the more the merrier ! anyway wish u luck !.
Lighting is secondary cos' I noticed both my farlowella and Zebra &amp;quot; party when light are off ! &amp;quot;.
I lose all 1st batch Zebra babies 5 pcs in total  :Sad:  coz' backside itchy lah ! do partial water change - kenna K/O ! . The 2nd batch ( from the same pair )- 4 eggs !, hatched about a week ago, just saw 2 babies this afternoon ! they're about 10mm ! cute little fellows !. &amp;quot; GOOD NEWS ! &amp;quot; while looking out for the remaining two babies, I saw EGGS ! about 5 pcs ! same PVC tubing ! think from the same pair ! very productive ! and very horny too !  :Evil: . Well ! hope everything turned ok ! wish me luck !.
Kun ! think the breeding ratio is correct lah ! cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

I have setuup the tank and the fish has been moved to the new tank.
The tank has 1 large bogwood and 1 long one. They have anubias nana and java fern since it only have 1 fluores 30 watts. I hope the plant can grow.
Also I put 2 piece of hollow cylinder shape wood. The biggest male is taking residence in it.
A thing that I noticed one of the female has little bristle on the head, I am not sure it's a she or he anymore. I hope it's still a female.
The tank also has 4 large siamese algae eater. They like to eat algae water and might be competing for food with cories and catfish.
I'll let you know when the spawn :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## kak45

I would like to know how to set up a breeding tank for Angels.  :Cool:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

> I would like to know how to set up a breeding tank for Angels.


Then start a new thread on that in the appropriate sub-forum and I'm sure many forum members here would be more than willing to help you. Angels and plecos aren't exactly the same :Smile:

----------

